# Mindestgröße von Koi



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Hi @ all,

wie groß wird ein ausgewachsener Koi mindestens bzw. wie groß ist der kleinste, ausgewachsene Koi den ihr kennt? 


Greetz

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Das ist eine Frage für Nishigoi!!!



Was ich allerdings an Senf dazugeben kann ist, daß das Ammenmärchen von wegen "die Fische werden nur so groß, daß sie immer in den Teich passen" ein reiner Verkaufsschmäh und somit unwahr ist!

Mit ca. 3-4 Jahren haben Kois eine durchschnittliche Größe von 25-40 cm und sie können relativ alt werden!

Mir sind schon Bilder und Filmaufnahmen von über 80 cm großen Kois untergekommen - und das waren ausgesprochen beeindruckende Viechers!

Also wenn die nicht "lustig bunt" wären und einer kommt mir irgendwo in einem Badesee entgegen -
ich würde entweder laut schreiend untergehen - starr vor Angst und Schreck oder ich würde ( genauso laut schreiend ) fluchtartig das Wasser verlassen und es NIE wieder betreten     


( Allerdings habe ich auch schreckliche Angst vor einem weissen Hai im Badesee  )


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

*Koi-Größe*

Hallo Tom,

der längste Koi, von dem ich gehört habe ist 146 cm lang.
der längste Koi den ich selbst gesehen habe ist ca. 100 cm lang.

Koi werden in Unterschiedlich großen Teichen unterschiedlich groß.
Wenn man z.b. einen 50 cm Koi,der im eigenen Teich nicht mehr
wächst in einen größeren Teich umsetzt, dann wächst er weiter.

Bei einem Teichvolumen von ungefähr 20 000 Liter dürfte bei 65 - 70 cm
ende sein mit dem Wachstum.

Es gibt auch Koi die Genetisch bedingt nur 50 cm erreichen,
ist wie bei den Menschen auch,es gibt große und kleine.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2003)

*Koi größe*

Hallo,
der größte Koi erreichte eine Länge von 153 cm und ein Gewicht von 45 kg.
Stattistisch gesehen entspricht das dem Gewicht einer Japanerin.
Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

**g**

ich  bin  beeindruckt und beruhigt  zugleich,  denn  100 cm  mal   neun   Fische ,  da müßt ich meinen  ganzen  Garten  ausheben  und zu einem  See  umarbeiten  für   ein angenehmes  Fischleben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2003)

*Re: Koi größe*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der größte Koi erreichte eine Länge von 153 cm und ein Gewicht von 45 kg.
> Stattistisch gesehen entspricht das dem Gewicht einer Japanerin.
> Gruß



und auch der größe   

mfg
midas


----------

